# scope recomendation for Rocky Mountain hunt?



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Heading to Colorado next year for an elk/muley rifle hunt. I will be using my bolt action remington 300 win mag. It has a redfield tube 2x-7x on it now. The scope is old, still clean sighting through it, but its probably a late 70's early 80's redfieldtube model. 
Looking for upgrade recomendations? I would like a mid-upper end scope $ wise. It should have great light gathering capabilities. I prefer a single dot as opposed to a crosshair. Anti fog lenses a plus. 

Should i go with a bdc reticle?

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The BDC Reticle isn't a bad idea, shoots can be any where from 100 yds to 500 yds ?
I have been using the Bushnell Legend 5 x 15 x 40 mil dot on my Rem Model 700, 300 win mag. for the last 7 years years and i love it.
There are a lot of good choices, it just depends what you like ?, and how much you want to spend ?.

My suggestion would be to make a trip to Cabela's, and check a bunch of them out, that is what i did.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> slabstar said:
> 
> 
> > Heading to Colorado next year for an elk/muley rifle hunt. I will be using my bolt action remington 300 win mag. It has a redfield tube 2x-7x on it now. The scope is old, still clean sighting through it, but its probably a late 70's early 80's redfieldtube model.
> ...


slab,
subscribe to this site http://www.camofire.com/. They have 4-5 blitz sales every day for limited time frames.
Last week they were offering a Leupold Vari X 3x9x40 for around $199.00, I believe. The 40 mm will give you decent light gathering and the name Leupold speaks for itself.

T


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Vx3

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the recomendations everyone 
I'll look into that site T, goodluck outwest!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a VX-1 leupold 4x12, its been back to the factory twice,,, now I do not trust it!! replaced it with a Nikon 4x12 and its still on the rifle, had I to do it again for out west,, I would go to x16,, Now that said I feel that reguardless of the scope you should invest in a 1000 yard rangefinder, coupled with a BDC or Mil dot scope and some practice at distance you cant go wrong,, 
I carry a bushnell 1000 yard with the ARC, encoding with the closest tables to your rifle will give you hold over and hold under in inchs for range and your round,,, uphill or into vally, actual distance and "hold for" distance... something less to think about on the hunt ! good luck.

also has archery mode 
B


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Leupold Vari-XIII is my favorite scope for a big game rifle with the 2.5x8 being my favorite magnification (1.75x6 for dangerous game). It's rugged, compact, and has excellent glass. Big, heavy scopes with large objectives are just more weight to haul up the mountain and 8 power is plenty unless you are into true long range shooting but that is a whole different ball game.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

+2 on the vx3. Totally different scope than the vx1, much better scope.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm a big Leupold fan. Especially the old Vari-X III's. I have a 2.5-8 (great scope) and also a 3.5-10x50 (another great scope but I would recommend a smaller objective lens).

I also have a VX3 in 4-14 w/ a 30 mm tube (an incredible scope!). I've actually shot three shots into on slightly enlarged hole at 100 yards with it. It sits on top of a Weatherby AccuMark V in .257 Wby Mag. It's a hot rod rifle w/ the scope to match.

For hunting out west I would recommend something in the 4-14 range, and a 40 to 44 mm objective lense, and whatever your wallet can afford.

Good luck!


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I shoot the same caliber out west.
I always buy burris. Never had any problems. 
My brother sent in a 20 year old scope and they sent him a new one at no cost. 
I use the 4 1/2 x 14 fullfield II with 42 mm. 
We sight in for 300 yards where we hunt and then top of the back at 400. It has worked out well.
Good luck


----------

